# Winter tyres



## racheybabes (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi,
Does anyone have any recommendations for where to buy some winter tyres from?
Prices seem to vary massively online.
Thanks
Rachel


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

http://www.mytyres.co.uk/start.html?pk_campaign=google_pkw


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

mytyres or blackcircles are the usual sources I check.

I know it's probably not much use to you now but had you asked the question "When is the best time to buy winter tyres?" the answer would of course have been "Not just before winter" as then the prices shoot up! :?


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

If you want them fitted try:

http://www.tyre-shopper.co.uk/

I bought Toyo HO9s from them in August and they were fitted at a local National Tyre Depot.

JohnW


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Whatever suits you best. 
I normally get them shipped to me at home, my local tyre fitting depot fits them for a fiver apiece donation to their tea and biscuit tin!


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Tesco do tyres to!!! (if you collect points)

Though by the look of the website its actually run by blackcircles (so nice and cheap)


----------

